# Got my laugh for the day!



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Not sure what thread to put this in but just came across this in an email and had to share! Look at the design and the video. Pretty funny!

http://www.drpower.com/standardcont...3041-20111116_CAT1_Redi-Plow&utm_medium=email


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Just ordered one for our 450 super duty :laughing:


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

Wonder who will be dumb enough to buy one...Can't wait til someone hits a curb or crack at 10mph and breaks everything up front haha


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

the best 45sec of my day!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll buy one for a ps member, only catch is you have to use it and post pics after every storm! :laughing:

Someone will buy one.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Some moron homeowner will buy one...


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Can we get a group buy goin?... Lmao


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

DR should stick to half ars lawn equipment. I'm sure someone will loose an account to this......and get it back next year,lol.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

It's the same as that Snap-N-Go pos that came out last year. The guy sold it to DR. I guess he's laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You don't have to buy. The guy in the video said you can use it for free this winter. Call the 800 number for details. I can get into business for free and under bid everyone. LOL


----------

